# Liquid Opodeldoc



## Road Dog (Jun 19, 2005)

Here are two flared lip open pontil super crude ones.


----------



## David E (Jun 19, 2005)

Rerence Fike, LIQUID OPODELDOC
 the John Tweedy catalog ca. 1760, included a penciled entry of the product. Also advertised 1834 and 1907
 Aqua 4 1/2"x 1 1/4"

 Dave


----------



## bearswede (Jun 19, 2005)

Been lookin' for one of those... Wanna let one loose?


 Ron


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 19, 2005)

I could not bear to part with them right now.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 20, 2005)

nice bottles ROADIE...
 I have a BIM smooth base one I dug back in '81...kept it all these years just cause I like it. It has such a "grabber" name that it got its hooks in me...


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jun 20, 2005)

We used to dig lots of them back in the day. Early diggin' in Sacramento, California produced many hundreds of pontilled bottles of every description. We still find 'em in the Sierra Gold Rush camps, and in San Francisco.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 27, 2013)

Thought I would revive this post Rory. Great looking bottles and some input from members no longer with us and some that don't frequent the board anymore.. Here is my current collection of these bottles. A super early flared top that looks like a giant umbrella, a smaller more traditional flared lip and a rolled lip type which is quite old in its own right.All three have rough rod or blow pipe type pontil marks.The colors are Deep aqua blue,aqua and pale aqua.The one to the far left says right next to each other in two lines LIQUID OPODELDOC while on the other two LIQUID and OPODELDOC are on opposing sides.. All of the font is different making these three separate molds.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 27, 2013)

2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 27, 2013)

3


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 27, 2013)

4


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 27, 2013)

5 I love this one it is like a cutting wheel!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 27, 2013)

6


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 27, 2013)

7


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 27, 2013)

8


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 27, 2013)

From member David E the link he speaks of John Tweedy ......... http://ia701200.us.archive.org/28/items/2575049R.nlm.nih.gov/2575049R.pdf  Let the PDF load and then top right on the page is a Square download link with a downward facing arrow where you can pull the 38 page pamphlet down to your desk top for off line reading.
 The file is less then 1 meg and on a cable modem should take 3 seconds to complete.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 27, 2013)

Excellent examples of those bottles Steve. Can't say I've seen tops like the ones on two of those.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 27, 2013)

Those are fantastic, including yours, Rory.  That big top looks like something off a Rushton and Aspinwall toothwash!  I think this thread started before I came on board, so thanks for resurrecting it, Steve.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks Jim and Rory,Next time I visit my sister in Florida I might have to visit each of you while heading or returning from down there. I have seen enough of both of your bottle collections to know what to expect.[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 27, 2013)

I see what you described Jim, the Rushton and Aspinwall toothwash bottle is great looking. Photo courtesy Hecklers.


----------

